# Identificar Fototransistor



## Tino (May 5, 2008)

Buenas, me he encontrado con uno de esos sensores de barrera formados por un IRLED y un fototransistor, hasta ahora me habia encontrado con circuitos similares, sin embargo solo anodo i catodo el del led i el fototransistor (o quizas fotodiodo)
Mi problema está en que no consigo determinar la Base, Colector y Emisor del circuito de la imagen que adjunto. 
¿Alguna idea?

De momento he determinado que el IR Led emite conectando dos de las patas como muestro en la imagen.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 5, 2008)

Como no lo veo muy claro, tomaste la foto con el macro activado, la florecilla?

Diodo led emisor, tester en posicion de diodos, sobre unos 1.8V o similar.

Fototransistor: debes ir aciendo convinaciones, rojo-negro, intenta no tocar el transistor con los dedos para que no se caliente.

Normalmente debe darte sobre unos 0.6V en penumbra.
Veras que hay dos convinaciones que te dan 0.6V, midelo con la maxima precision, 

Medida mas PEQUEÑA-> COLECTOR
Medida mas GRANDE  -> EMISOR
La patilla     COMUN    ->BASE     

Ojito veras que la diferencia es de unas pocas decenas.

Esto sirve para cualquier transistor en buen estado.


----------



## Tino (May 6, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta.

Por lo que me has indicado, creo que el esquema seria este de la imagen.

¿Con que circuito podria probar el funcionamiento de este detector?

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 6, 2008)

Disculpa no lo veo muy claro, pero es culpa mia no de tu foto.  Haz la siguiente prueba:


Si no me equivoco, la patilla 3 es la Vcc.
LA 2 es el colector 
La 1 es masa.

Haz la siguiente prueba:

Mide la resistencia y calcula la tension de alimentacion aproximadamente,seguramente sera un valor proximo de 330-680ohm o similar, para alimentarla a 5V

Vcc=(Iled*R)+Vled=(0.01*R)+1.9

Ahora coges un led rojo y una resistencia de 1k en serie.
Conectas  de Vcc a la patilla 2 la resistencia y el led rojo.

En teoria al poner un papel blanco deberia encenderse el led.


----------



## Tino (May 7, 2008)

Gracias, funcionó como me indicaste.


----------



## Kash (Jul 6, 2009)

hola la banda, solo quiero saber cual es el numero de parte de ese sensor que estan utilizando aqui arriba, se ve que esta bueno, espero su respuesta


----------



## jrg06 (Oct 23, 2010)

como puedo hacer para montar un fototransistor de tres patas que es el unico que tengo a mano pero en el diagrama me sale que con el que trabaja es con un fototransistor de dos patas...............
la pregunta es que como puedo hacer la modificacion para poderle montar el trasistor de tres patas en vez del de dos pata.............:=)


----------

